# Riverside stopovers in Portugal. Help



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Some time ago I came across an illustrated list of barragem and riverside stopover places throughout Portugal, try as I may I cannot find it again, as I have changed my laptop I know it wont be hidden on my hard drive and it's not on my back up external drive.
I have found a list from Donmadge but it appears quite old so may not be accurate in current times times.

Any ideas would be most welcome.. Going to Portugal late April/May

Thanks
Hilary


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Bump...

I'd be interested in this one too, best I've got listed mainly for the central region are...

http://www.praiasfluviais.pt/

A Google map of the above locations...

http://tinyurl.com/oowo49h

And a few more...

http://praiaportugal.com/

http://www.turismodocentro.pt/pt/?op=ofertas&categoria=2

There are loads of locations of Barragen locations suitable for overnighters in the Spain/Portugal forum if you do a search as well.

Pete


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We visited one yesterday and were very impressed.
Its Albufeira da Barragem de Póvoa at 39.469126N, -7.544817w (39°28'08.85" N, 07°32'41.34" W). 
Has all aire facilities except EHU. Toilets with shower (cold?).

Take look on Google Earth. Can't post photo.


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Spacerunner it looks superb. Strange how there are all these places but they're not listed in Camper Stop.
Also going to see if I can get hold of English translations of the links sent by Peeyay :roll:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hilary, there are a few listed on CC-Infos including the one mentioned by Spacey..

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/ccia.php?numero=5045

Pete


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Many of the best are in Alto Alentejo. Povoa, mentioned above is great, the barragem is lovely, great swimming, and close to both Castelo da Vide and Marvao (a real must-see).

Also in this region is the barragem at Montargil, and one at Divor, near Evora. Neither of these have facilities, though.

I think these (and others) are mentioned in "All the aires Spain and Portugal", from Vicarious books.

Near Montargil there is a great "Fluvario" (an aquarium, but concerned with river, rather than sea, species). The otters are really cute! It's set in an eco-park, with a wonderful walkway, adventure playground and a river beach. No aire there, but there is a camp site.


----------

